

The DCI Architecture: A New Vision of Object-Oriented Programming - sweetdreamerit
http://www.artima.com/articles/dci_vision.html

======
royprins
>New Vision of Object-Oriented Programming by Trygve Reenskaug and James O.
Coplien March 20, 2009

hmm

